# Loud noise when reversing



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi, There is a loud grinding noise coming from the front side of the car when ever i reverse. Is there any ideas where cause i can't seem to pin point the location of the sound.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Standard or auto? Is it when the car is moved in reverse, when you first shift into reverse, or anytime you're in reverse gear (stopped or moving)?


----------



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Standard or auto? Is it when the car is moved in reverse, when you first shift into reverse, or anytime you're in reverse gear (stopped or moving)?


Its an auto and the noise comes when its moving back on reverse but not when its stopped on the reverse gear or other gears.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That's probably bad news. It means the noise is from a rotating part that only spins in reverse gear, and anything in the wheels, brakes, axles or diff are unlikely to make noise in only one direction. Most likely something in the transmission's reverse geartrain has gone south. If you can run the car with the drive wheels up in reverse, a stethoscope should be able to tell you if the noise is from inside the transmission case.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - Of course, that's assuming you already checked under the car for things like loose mudflaps catching and rubbing on the tires.


----------



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> PS - Of course, that's assuming you already checked under the car for things like loose mudflaps catching and rubbing on the tires.
> [/QUOTE





VStar650CL said:


> That's probably bad news. It means the noise is from a rotating part that only spins in reverse gear, and anything in the wheels, brakes, axles or diff are unlikely to make noise in only one direction. Most likely something in the transmission's reverse geartrain has gone south. If you can run the car with the drive wheels up in reverse, a stethoscope should be able to tell you if the noise is from inside the transmission case.


Thanks ill look into it ASAP


----------



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

Under the car was all clear and with the wheels up im finding the noise to be coming from the drive shaft but the noise doesnt come as often as to when the drive wheels are down on the ground but the noise comes when you turn the wheels from side to side when the drive wheels are up.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Need a little clarification on your ride, then. Is it a FWD like a B14 Sentra or a RWD like a 200SX? If it's RWD then it's possible the driveshaft is the cause, U-joints with broken rollers have been known to make much more noise in backward motion than forward because they wear comfortable grooves into the caps and capstans.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, there is a B14 200SX, which is front wheel drive and is essentially a 2-door Sentra. That's different than the S14 and earlier models of the 200SX that were always rear wheel drive. Why Nissan did this is anybody's guess?! There is a different section on these forums for those earlier models.


----------



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

Its a FWD b14 nissan sunny with a GA13E engine. Someone adviced that it was the drive shaft but i want to confirm it again.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

SuperSaloon247 said:


> Its a FWD b14 nissan sunny with a GA13E engine. Someone adviced that it was the drive shaft but i want to confirm it again.


That would be odd behavior for a CV axle, since they're caged-ball and not roller bearings. But I won't say it's impossible. Over the years I've seen a few with cracked or loose balls that behaved very strangely. 



smj999smj said:


> FYI, there is a B14 200SX, which is front wheel drive and is essentially a 2-door Sentra. That's different than the S14 and earlier models of the 200SX that were always rear wheel drive. Why Nissan did this is anybody's guess?! There is a different section on these forums for those earlier models.


Good info, smj, didn't know that, just spent a few minutes reading-up on it. As for why, I'm still working on why you need to pump 5 gallons of gas for a Nissan cluster to reset DTE. It's evident there are some Nissan questions that only the car gods can answer, we mere mortals will never know.


----------



## Jacob1993 (11 mo ago)

SuperSaloon247 said:


> Hi, There is a loud grinding noise coming from the front side of the car when ever i reverse. Is there any ideas where cause i can't seem to pin point the location of the sound.



Did you ever discover the cause? I am having the exact same issue on my 2018 nissan versa


----------



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jacob1993 said:


> Did you ever discover the cause? I am having the exact same issue on my 2018 nissan versa


Hey man I did find the cause of it, it was the shaft. The boot had torn and the dirt had collected inside made that grinding noise.


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

SuperSaloon247 said:


> Hi, There is a loud grinding noise coming from the front side of the car when ever i reverse. Is there any ideas where cause i can't seem to pin point the location of the sound.


when you first shift into reverse, or anytime you're in reverse gear (stopped or moving)?
Speed Test​


----------



## SuperSaloon247 (Nov 18, 2020)

Anytime on the reverse gear when the car is moving back.


----------



## dchan111700 (3 mo ago)

I replaced the cv axle, the brakes, the struts and sway bar links and that noise is still there for me when I put it in reverse. From what other sites says it's the gear box that's going bad. Then another site said it might be the lower motor mounts. At this point I'm ready to throw the whole car away.....


----------

